# Rückenprotektor für Snowboard/ Ski auch für Mountainbiken?



## Neuling21 (22. Januar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob Protektoren fürs Snowboard-/ Skifahren auch fürs Mountainbiken genügend Schutz bieten? Würde gern ein Teil für alles nutzen. Konkret geht es um Dainese Soft Flex Hybrid Man. Er erfüllt die CE DE1621-2 lvl 2, kenne mich aber nicht so richtig damit aus. Macht das jemand schon so? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Schutz für Ellebogen/Unterarm kommt noch separat dazu.

Danke euch vorab


----------



## fone (22. Januar 2019)

Ja kannste machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (22. Januar 2019)

Neuling21 schrieb:


> DE1621-2 lvl 2



Wirklich „DE“? Die für Rückenprotektoten maßgebliche Norm heißt EN 1621-2 und bei dieser ist Level 2 das bessere, höchste Schutzniveau. Kommt aus dem Motorradbereich, wird aber auch im MTB etc. als Referenz genommen.


----------



## Donstephano (22. Januar 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Wirklich „DE“? Die für Rückenprotektoten maßgebliche Norm heißt EN 1621-2 und bei dieser ist Level 2 das bessere, höchste Schutzniveau. Kommt aus dem Motorradbereich, wird aber auch im MTB etc. als Referenz genommen.



Du hast recht, ich habe mich verschrieben. Die Norm ist natürlich eine "EN" und die Weste ist lvl 2, also 9kN Restkraft. 
Mich hat einfach nur interessiert, ob diese speziell für den Schneesport gemachten Protektoren nicht auf für den gemäßigten MTB Bereich (Bikepark, Flowtrail, ich fahre keine Roadgaps oder dicke Drops) nutzbar sind. Kann es nicht sein, dass es einfach eine Frage des Marketing ist und die Hersteller natürlich für jeden Bereich einen Protektor anbieten obwohl einer reichen würde?


----------



## T_N_T (22. Januar 2019)

Natürlich kann letzteres sein. Ich kann mir allerdings auch vorstellen, dass bei MTB-Rückenprotektoren das Thema Belüftung eine wesentlich größere Rolle spielt.

Letztlich kenne ich mich mit Snowboard-Protektoren nicht aus, aber wenn identische Normen verwendet werden, spricht viel dafür, dass 1 for all funktioniert.


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich habe mich verschrieben. Die Norm ist natürlich eine "EN" und die Weste ist lvl 2, also 9kN Restkraft.
> Mich hat einfach nur interessiert, ob diese speziell für den Schneesport gemachten Protektoren nicht auf für den gemäßigten MTB Bereich (Bikepark, Flowtrail, ich fahre keine Roadgaps oder dicke Drops) nutzbar sind. Kann es nicht sein, dass es einfach eine Frage des Marketing ist und die Hersteller natürlich für jeden Bereich einen Protektor anbieten obwohl einer reichen würde?


Der einzige Unterschied der mir einfallen würde, wäre, dass der Skiprotektor wärmeren Trägerstoff oder mehr Stoff verwendet, aber da scheint auch meistens nur ein Netz zu sein.
Die Anforderungen im Sturzfall sind doch ansonsten vergleichbar.

Bei dem Dainese liegt der Schaumstoff natürlich obenauf ganz frei, könnte durch Abrieb stärker mitgenommen werden. 
... Aber bei anderen Westen ist auch nur eine dünne Schicht Stoff darüber... also.


----------



## Donstephano (23. Januar 2019)

Danke euch beiden schonmal für die Antworten. Stimmt, Thema Belüftung und Abriebfestigkeit sind wohl die einzigen Unterschiede. 
Nehme man bspw. die Ortema Weste (https://ttw-offroad.de/ttw242265-or...PW4O4cdHDRHE26nqEEGQzfPsOYyy0MsgaAthdEALw_wcB), ist das Netz viel gröber und der Rückenprotektor scheint stabiler verarbeitet. Ich lass jetzt mal den Bauch entscheiden  Ihr habt mir gut weitergeholfen, danke!


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2019)

Mein langfristiges Ziel ist auch die Ortema. 
Allerdings mag ich Schulterprotektoren mit dabei haben. Die kann man nicht einzeln kaufen.


----------

